# Check out our new website



## hockspit (Oct 18, 2009)

I just wanted to get everyones opinion on our website.  Excellent Wedding Photographers in the Mt. Vernon Il area, Caught up in the Moment Photography - Mike Hockett I just redid it.  Let me know what you think of the website and my galleries.  

Thanks
Mike


----------

